# New JL Audio products for 09



## SQram (Aug 17, 2007)

Looks like there will be a new 5 channel HD 800/5 (75x4+500x1) and a larger monoblock HD 1200/1. Lots of new speakers/stealthboxes as well. Good stuff!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

SQram said:


> Looks like there will be a new 5 channel HD 800/5 (75x4+500x1) and a larger monoblock HD 1200/1. Lots of new speakers/stealthboxes as well. Good stuff!


wheres the pics???????????


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

Kicker also has their website updated


----------



## SQram (Aug 17, 2007)

Info is right on their website.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

SQram said:


> Info is right on their website.


ya i figured that out after post number 3

man those kicker subs are ugly


----------



## nothing13 (Jul 27, 2005)

BeatsDownLow said:


> ya i figured that out after post number 3
> 
> man those kicker subs are ugly


No kidding... They remind me of a wagon wheel.


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

I am glad to see that they have gone back to round solobaric subs.


----------



## matt62485 (Jun 7, 2008)

hmmm them new w0v2s may be a good option for gals ride since shes basshead. wonder what they will run


----------



## Letchcore (Dec 26, 2008)

Yeah the W0V2's look much better then the W1's with similar mounting depth. Cant wait to hear them.


----------



## fit_tuner (Aug 14, 2006)

i thought all hd amps were going to be the same size, they list a slightly different size for the 800/5


----------



## MIAaron (May 10, 2005)

Additional 10w0v2-4 specs:
Fs:32.09
Qts:0.604
Vas:1.095 cubic ft.


----------



## Coheednme13 (May 10, 2008)

I like the 800/5 concept but I think that they should have made the amp like 75x4 + 400 x1 or bump the 4 channels up to 100 watts I just think that 75 compared to 500 is a big jump.


----------



## Tonyguy (Nov 15, 2007)

Coheednme13 said:


> I like the 800/5 concept but I think that they should have made the amp like 75x4 + 400 x1 or bump the 4 channels up to 100 watts I just think that 75 compared to 500 is a big jump.


They made it easier on the installer and the consumer by putting they're most popular amp combination into one compact chassis. I personally run the 300/4 and the 500/1 and I think its a great combination.


----------



## Letchcore (Dec 26, 2008)

Tonyguy said:


> They made it easier on the installer and the consumer by putting they're most popular amp combination into one compact chassis. I personally run the 300/4 and the 500/1 and I think its a great combination.


Yeah the biggest problem I had in the past with 5 or 6 channel amps was they never left enough power for the sub(s). To me 500 rms is enough for the target consumer of the 800/5. I used to have a 500/1 and it pounded the hell out of my 12W3's.


----------



## msmith (Nov 27, 2007)

fit_tuner said:


> i thought all hd amps were going to be the same size, they list a slightly different size for the 800/5


All the HD's are exactly the same size. Where did you see a different figure? (so we can correct it).

Best regards,

Manville Smith
JL Audio, Inc.


----------



## Pseudonym (Apr 17, 2006)

2 of those 800/5's would make for a perfect setup for a 3 way plus 2 subs.


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

totally, however unlike the / series it looks like these don't have the crossovers capable of doing that.



Pseudonym said:


> 2 of those 800/5's would make for a perfect setup for a 3 way plus 2 subs.


----------



## AceX (Dec 15, 2008)

I'm considering an 800/5 and the new w0's for my room mates Cobalt SS. I'm still torn between the HD amp(s) and the Arc Mini's.


----------



## fit_tuner (Aug 14, 2006)

msmith said:


> All the HD's are exactly the same size. Where did you see a different figure? (so we can correct it).
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> ...


JL Audio

I saw different dimensions on the page introducing the new HD amps; although the figures are slight differences, they're differences none the less. THe 1200/1 is the same size as the 600/4 and the 750/4. The 800/5 is slightly off.


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

Coheednme13 said:


> I like the 800/5 concept but I think that they should have made the amp like 75x4 + 400 x1 or bump the 4 channels up to 100 watts I just think that 75 compared to 500 is a big jump.


If one were to measure the total system output with a:
1.(75wx4 +400=700w) or 2.(75wx4 + 500w =800W) or 3.(100wx4 + 500w=900w) configuration....
The total SPL would be very close...so small that I doubt the ears could tell much of a difference. You are really splitting hairs at this point. However, I am sure all would want option # 3. 

500 watts for sub is good these days as many seem to complain about the 5 channel amps of yesteryear. This way a guy could run a big mondo 15" beast ported is he wanted and still get decent output or run two modest SQ 10's in sealed boxes and have some nice tight yet not overpowering bass.

As far as the front & rear channels...50w-100w is really the average or the "norm" these days and works just fine with 250w-600w+ sub channels. When you get into 150W-200W a channel that to me is BIG power and suites the big 1000w-1500w+ power hungry subs.


----------



## AceX (Dec 15, 2008)

I'm wondering what the MSRP on an 800/5 will be. I was thinking I might run two of them in my next set-up, running one 13W7 and then 2-3 sets of components on active...


----------



## fit_tuner (Aug 14, 2006)

msrp is going to be ~1100


----------



## Tambiengabriel (Aug 14, 2008)

fit_tuner said:


> msrp is going to be ~1100


JL is a joke if this is the price. PDX-5 is $599. Sure you get 200 more watts from the sub but given that does the JL sound almost twice as good since it is almost twice the price?


----------



## 6262ms3 (Feb 27, 2008)

msmith, are there any future plans for a 10-inch version of the TW series? Or any staggered-power HD amps (like the 450/4, or an HD800/5 with 100x2, 50x2, 500x1)? Something like that would be great for those wanting to run active components with space limitations.

Thanks!


----------



## fit_tuner (Aug 14, 2006)

Tambiengabriel said:


> JL is a joke if this is the price. PDX-5 is $599. Sure you get 200 more watts from the sub but given that does the JL sound almost twice as good since it is almost twice the price?


There is no need to bash on jl for their pricing. Sure they cost a lot and it's been covered many times, but they arent the most expensive brands out there. Some people are willing to pay for it, and it appears you are not one of them. If you dont want it, no need to buy it, and besides, there are other factors out there to determine a pricing.


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

x2 Love and Hate


----------



## squeak9798 (Apr 20, 2005)

wdemetrius1 said:


> I am glad to see that they have gone back to round solobaric subs.


Meh, the CVX is an L7 motor with a round cone from what Tracy has said.


----------



## fit_tuner (Aug 14, 2006)

squeak9798 said:


> Meh, the CVX is an L7 motor with a round cone from what Tracy has said.


i thought the cvx was considered a round solo baric? or it was compared to the round solo baric when it was released... i could be wrong though


----------



## Letchcore (Dec 26, 2008)

fit_tuner said:


> There is no need to bash on jl for their pricing. Sure they cost a lot and it's been covered many times, but they arent the most expensive brands out there. Some people are willing to pay for it, and it appears you are not one of them. If you dont want it, no need to buy it, and besides, there are other factors out there to determine a pricing.


Right on! The JL 500/1, and 1000/1 were some of the best amps I have had. Not only that but JL consistantly brings new technolgy to the market. They will never be the cheapest but that is one of the reasons I like their products among many others.


----------



## msmith (Nov 27, 2007)

6262ms3 said:


> msmith, are there any future plans for a 10-inch version of the TW series? Or any staggered-power HD amps (like the 450/4, or an HD800/5 with 100x2, 50x2, 500x1)? Something like that would be great for those wanting to run active components with space limitations.
> 
> Thanks!


Unfortunately, the TW5 architecture does not really lend itself to a driver smaller than a 12-inch. The suspension becomes impractical. We may employ a different approach to designing a smaller flat woofer in the future, but it won't be a TW5.

As for staggered power amplifiers, it is a definite possibility for the future, but probably not in a 5-channel. A six-channel may give you what you want in a staggered power four-channel if you bridge four of the channels down to two.

Best regards,

Manville Smith
JL Audio, Inc.


----------



## msmith (Nov 27, 2007)

Tambiengabriel said:


> JL is a joke if this is the price. PDX-5 is $599. Sure you get 200 more watts from the sub but given that does the JL sound almost twice as good since it is almost twice the price?


The Alpine has an MSRP of $650 ($1.08/watt), the HD600/4 is $1099 ($1.37/watt). And the Alpine is rated at 1% THD, 14.4V whereas the HD is rated at <0.08% THD at 11V-14.5V. You can add at least 10-15% more power to the HD's to approximate a 1% THD rating. This brings the price per watt down to $1.19-$1.25... not that big a difference.

The HD's use a very impressive switching technology that is different than Alpine's. Beyond the amplifier design differences, the HD's use a tightly regulated power supply with impedance optimization, they have variable slope crossovers (12 or 24dB/oct.), a remote level control port for the subwoofer channel and, as you mentioned, substantially more subwoofer channel power.

Whether or not this justifies the price difference is up to you, of course. I recommend you give them a listen and judge for yourself. 

Best regards,

Manville Smith
JL Audio, Inc.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

msmith said:


> The Alpine has an MSRP of $650 ($1.08/watt), the HD600/4 is $1099 ($1.37/watt). And the Alpine is rated at 1% THD, 14.4V whereas the HD is rated at <0.08% THD at 11V-14.5V. *You can add at least 10-15% more power to the HD's to approximate a 1% THD rating*. This brings the price per watt down to $1.19-$1.25... not that big a difference.
> 
> The HD's use a very impressive switching technology that is different than Alpine's. Beyond the amplifier design differences, the HD's use a tightly regulated power supply with impedance optimization, they have variable slope crossovers (12 or 24dB/oct.), a remote level control port for the subwoofer channel and, as you mentioned, substantially more subwoofer channel power.
> 
> ...



Not implying anything but how does that work?


----------



## msmith (Nov 27, 2007)

BeatsDownLow said:


> Not implying anything but how does that work?


Well, if an amp makes X watts at less than 0.08% THD it will make more than X watts when measured at higher distortion thresholds. 

Look at this as an example (I just googled for a Power vs. THD graph)...










The amp measured in that graph (2 ohm curve) makes about 1kW at 0.08% THD and at least 1400W at 1% THD. At 4 ohms, the difference is smaller (about 900W vs 1000W).


----------



## fit_tuner (Aug 14, 2006)

did you check out the link with the dimensions msmith?


----------



## msmith (Nov 27, 2007)

fit_tuner said:


> did you check out the link with the dimensions msmith?


Yes, thanks... we'll fix it on Monday.


----------



## MMC Racing (Dec 25, 2008)

I wish the 800/5 was shipping right now..


----------



## matt62485 (Jun 7, 2008)

my local dealer was like wtf when i told him about the 800/5 and new w0 lol


----------



## MMC Racing (Dec 25, 2008)

matt62485 said:


> my local dealer was like wtf when i told him about the 800/5 and new w0 lol


I don't know how many times I've walked into a car dealer and known more about a upcoming model than them. :laugh:


----------



## MIAaron (May 10, 2005)

manville,
Are the W0v2's going to replace the W1v2 series? Also, is the magnet cover on the w0v2's removable?

Thanks


----------



## MLS (Nov 13, 2008)

I can't help myself! I have to ask if there's a chance JL would ever consider making an amp like a HD1200/7 that would be ideal to use with an active crossover/signal processor?


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

msmith said:


> The Alpine has an MSRP of $650 ($1.08/watt), the HD600/4 is $1099 ($1.37/watt). And the Alpine is rated at 1% THD, 14.4V whereas the HD is rated at <0.08% THD at 11V-14.5V. You can add at least 10-15% more power to the HD's to approximate a 1% THD rating. This brings the price per watt down to $1.19-$1.25... not that big a difference.
> 
> The HD's use a very impressive switching technology that is different than Alpine's. Beyond the amplifier design differences, the HD's use a tightly regulated power supply with impedance optimization, they have variable slope crossovers (12 or 24dB/oct.), a remote level control port for the subwoofer channel and, as you mentioned, substantially more subwoofer channel power.
> 
> ...


Does the HD600/4 make rated power or is it underrated?


----------



## UCF52 (Nov 20, 2007)

MLS said:


> I can't help myself! I have to ask if there's a chance JL would ever consider making an amp like a HD1200/7 that would be ideal to use with an active crossover/signal processor?


I don't think there is enough of a market to justify mass production of such an amp... would be sweet though.


----------



## Letchcore (Dec 26, 2008)

msmith said:


> Yes, thanks... we'll fix it on Monday.


When can we expect to be able to get the W0V2's???? Looks like a good blend between output and mounting depth restriction. 

Mike


----------



## msmith (Nov 27, 2007)

MIAaron said:


> manville,
> Are the W0v2's going to replace the W1v2 series? Also, is the magnet cover on the w0v2's removable?
> 
> Thanks


No, the W1v2's will remain in the lineup. They are shallower in mounting depth than the WØv2's and therefore still fill an important need.

Anything is removable, of course. It might take some effort, but it can be removed.


----------



## msmith (Nov 27, 2007)

MLS said:


> I can't help myself! I have to ask if there's a chance JL would ever consider making an amp like a HD1200/7 that would be ideal to use with an active crossover/signal processor?


I've learned never to say "never", but it is not on our planning board at this time.


----------



## msmith (Nov 27, 2007)

quality_sound said:


> Does the HD600/4 make rated power or is it underrated?


Typical production units exceed their rated power by 5-10%.


----------



## Vermithrax (Aug 21, 2007)

I'm curious Mr. Smith. Why the return of the 15" platform rather than producing a 13W0V2? I've been considering a 13W1V2 but from the initial specs it looks like the 15W0 should have a considerable output advantage. Are the W0's going to be at a higher price point than the W1's?

Might there be an 18W0V2 in the future?


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

msmith said:


> Typical production units exceed their rated power by 5-10%.


I was just curious since it looks like your numbers for $/Watt use the rated numbers so I wanted to be sure. Actual output numbers would change them quite a bit. I'm not saying one amp is better than another as I've used neither, just looking for the most accurate numbers for comparison.


----------



## Bruneti (Oct 31, 2006)

msmith - Are the brushed aluminum top cover and trim pieces on the HD series amps able to be removed without voiding the warranty? I'm wondering about the ability to remove them to have them anodized black.

Also, even though I have not used either the Alpine PDX or JL HD amps, I have been looking closely at both. I wanted to point out that in addition to the list of items posted already by msmith, the HD amps have differential input sections which the PDX amps do not. This design helps eliminate input noise and lower the system noise floor. I've been a long time user of old school PPI amps (pre-DEI) which had this feature, and it flat out works. 

I must admit I'm excited about the announcement of the HD 800/5. I have an application that requires an amp just like that. I just hope their street price isn't as high as I'm anticipating. The $ per watt is a nice metric, but it doesn't always tell the whole story. The PDX-5 can be had very reasonably. I'm concerned the HD 800/5 will go for more than double that based on the MSRP given.


----------



## Pseudonym (Apr 17, 2006)

is there anything in the works for any improvements on the w7 or even a replacement? i realize there isnt much room for improvement cuz its the king, but couldnt hurt to ask.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Bruneti said:


> msmith - Are the brushed aluminum top cover and trim pieces on the HD series amps able to be removed without voiding the warranty? I'm wondering about the ability to remove them to have them anodized black.
> 
> Also, even though I have not used either the Alpine PDX or JL HD amps, I have been looking closely at both. I wanted to point out that in addition to the list of items posted already by msmith, *the HD amps have differential input sections which the PDX amps do not*. This design helps eliminate input noise and lower the system noise floor. I've been a long time user of old school PPI amps (pre-DEI) which had this feature, and it flat out works.
> 
> I must admit I'm excited about the announcement of the HD 800/5. I have an application that requires an amp just like that. I just hope their street price isn't as high as I'm anticipating. The $ per watt is a nice metric, but it doesn't always tell the whole story. The PDX-5 can be had very reasonably. I'm concerned the HD 800/5 will go for more than double that based on the MSRP given.


PDX has them as well.


----------



## Letchcore (Dec 26, 2008)

Pseudonym said:


> is there anything in the works for any improvements on the w7 or even a replacement? i realize there isnt much room for improvement cuz its the king, but couldnt hurt to ask.


Obviously I dont know the answer to this but logic tells us that it should be the next one to get an overhaul. It came out in 2002 I think. They already have a refined version of the W7 in JL's new Home subwoofer.


----------



## msmith (Nov 27, 2007)

Vermithrax said:


> I'm curious Mr. Smith. Why the return of the 15" platform rather than producing a 13W0V2? I've been considering a 13W1V2 but from the initial specs it looks like the 15W0 should have a considerable output advantage. Are the W0's going to be at a higher price point than the W1's?
> 
> Might there be an 18W0V2 in the future?


The WØv2's retail at $109 (10), $119 (12) and $229 (15). The 15 has a significantly larger motor system than the 10 and 12 and uses a 2.5-inch coil instead of the 2-inch used in the 10 and 12.

W1v2's will go up in price slightly in a month or two when the WØv2's launch. The WØv2's will be the most affordable woofer in our lineup.


----------



## msmith (Nov 27, 2007)

Bruneti said:


> msmith - Are the brushed aluminum top cover and trim pieces on the HD series amps able to be removed without voiding the warranty? I'm wondering about the ability to remove them to have them anodized black.


Anything CAN be done, but disassembling an HD is not a simple process. You pretty much have to take the whole thing apart.



> Also, even though I have not used either the Alpine PDX or JL HD amps, I have been looking closely at both. I wanted to point out that in addition to the list of items posted already by msmith, the HD amps have differential input sections which the PDX amps do not. This design helps eliminate input noise and lower the system noise floor. I've been a long time user of old school PPI amps (pre-DEI) which had this feature, and it flat out works.


I agree it is a valuable feature, but the PDX amplifiers also incorporate diff-balanced inputs, although the implementation is a bit different than ours.



> I must admit I'm excited about the announcement of the HD 800/5. I have an application that requires an amp just like that. I just hope their street price isn't as high as I'm anticipating. The $ per watt is a nice metric, but it doesn't always tell the whole story. The PDX-5 can be had very reasonably. I'm concerned the HD 800/5 will go for more than double that based on the MSRP given.


You can probably expect a street price under $1k, but not near as low as the PDX-5. To get down to the PDX prices would require an entirely different design.

Best regards,

Manville Smith
JL Audio, Inc.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

t3sn4f2 said:


> PDX has them as well.


All amplifiers should have them... Period.....


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Why does the new 5 channel not have the output power staggering of the older 5 ch? that was a BIG selling point for my purchase, Mo-Powa for the mid/bass and less for the tweet, it even makes sense in a front/rear setup to be honest. 75W to the midbass is LESS than that of a 500/5 and I feel midbass power in an SQ rig is actually MORE important that subbass power.


----------



## UCF52 (Nov 20, 2007)

chad said:


> Why does the new 5 channel not have the output power staggering of the older 5 ch? that was a BIG selling point for my purchase, Mo-Powa for the mid/bass and less for the tweet, it even makes sense in a front/rear setup to be honest. 75W to the midbass is LESS than that of a 500/5 and I feel midbass power in an SQ rig is actually MORE important that subbass power.


Yeah, I was a little surprised to see this as well. My guess is to keep the same format as the market (PDX-5) - 4 channels with the same amount of power. I think it's quite possible that a "less informed" (teenager?) audiophile will see the staggered power output as less capable than an even 4 channels of power; sound stupid, but it wouldn't surprise me if dealers have a hard time selling the staggered power output format compared to the matched. But I don't know.


----------



## Southnash (Jan 13, 2009)

Great Job JL!!


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

UCF52 said:


> Yeah, I was a little surprised to see this as well. My guess is to keep the same format as the market (PDX-5) - 4 channels with the same amount of power. I think it's quite possible that a "less informed" (teenager?) audiophile will see the staggered power output as less capable than an even 4 channels of power; sound stupid, but it wouldn't surprise me if dealers have a hard time selling the staggered power output format compared to the matched. But I don't know.


2 words........

Dealer Education. The 500/5 also had limited "rear fill" processing too.


----------



## msmith (Nov 27, 2007)

The reasons for symmetrical main channels as opposed to staggered power are as follows:

1) bridgeability... (is that a word?). We can run the HD800/5 as a very powerful three channel by bridging the main channels (2 x 150W + 500W)

2) education... (or lack of it) as much as we tried to convey the rather good concept behind the 500/5, it created a ton of confusion and many people found it "weird".


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Fair enough


----------



## UCF52 (Nov 20, 2007)

msmith said:


> it created a ton of confusion and many people found it "weird".


That's what I was trying to get at. I think an uneducated potential customer would not grasp the concept very well. And then of course, as chad pointed out, dealer education - teaching salesman how to sell the concept.


----------



## matt62485 (Jun 7, 2008)

even then (no disrespect from JL or any other company, this is universal) people wouldn't quite be as intrigues being taught from a dealer as they are trying to push the product regardless. its like practice to find a means or a way to make their product work with each persons application in some way. i agree most customers wouldnt understand the concept, especially when most people i know dont even understand what running active means.

i guess what im getting as broad as the knowledge is on car audio, many companies such as JL get a lot of uneducated peoples business due to word of mouth and the good rep of their product, who could careless how many times someone tries to explain the benefits, they wouldnt understand/care


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

Regardless....that' 800/5 is HOT and I need one for my setup once I get the warranty replacement NINe.5 back from ED.

I'd be happy to be a guinea pig for the new amp if I could be hooked up with a discount


----------



## Bruneti (Oct 31, 2006)

What would the output of the HD 800/5 be into a 6 ohm load? Would it be ~50w/ch? How about an 8 ohm tweeter load?

For Example: 2way + sub. 6 ohm tweets H/P on ch1&2, 4 ohm mids B/P on ch3&4, 4 ohm L/P sub.


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

Well, you can always use ohm's law, X2 impedance 0.5 ouput power(actual maybe 0.7-0.8)
Tried before adding a single 15ohm MOX resistor and I only need to increase the gain by another 10% more on my JL A6450 amp.
I've also e-mail them and ask for this and their replied is I can run like that, but only they never state how much output power will be lesser.
What I feel for amps, running higher impedance is not an issue but running them lower may post some issues like overheat...

What I don't like on JL amps is they have a very sensitive power input section, just because I have a dirty power input and fuse to it, it starts generating noise. But after change the fuse it is ok back..
Still what I can say is JL amps is a well built amp. Even I accidently shorted 12V power supply to its RCA and nothing happened.


----------



## msmith (Nov 27, 2007)

Bruneti said:


> What would the output of the HD 800/5 be into a 6 ohm load? Would it be ~50w/ch? How about an 8 ohm tweeter load?
> 
> For Example: 2way + sub. 6 ohm tweets H/P on ch1&2, 4 ohm mids B/P on ch3&4, 4 ohm L/P sub.


Around 50W into an 8 ohm load and around 75W into a 6 ohm load. (either way, plenty of power for a tweeter).


----------



## Booger (Apr 27, 2007)

Manville,

Thanks for the $1100.00 dollar price point!! Nice new lineup for 2009.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

msmith said:


> Around 50W into an 8 ohm load and around 75W into a 6 ohm load. (either way, plenty of power for a tweeter).


Manville, 

At what impedance do you estimate that rips downs shifts to its second stage at. Say its a HD600/4 bridged and I'm using it with an 8 ohm midbass that drops down to 6.2 ohms at 150Hz. Does it latch down in that impedance range thus leaving less then 300 watts for when the coil heats up to working impedance? And for when it not bridged, at what impedance do you estimate it will do the same below 4 ohms?


----------



## matt62485 (Jun 7, 2008)

kyheng said:


> Well, you can always use ohm's law, X2 impedance [0.5 ouput power(actual maybe 0.7-0.8)
> 
> 
> > isnt ohms law pretty much void on some of these amps that run stable at X, Y and Z impedance and still put out the same power regardless?
> ...


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

matt62485 said:


> kyheng said:
> 
> 
> > Well, you can always use ohm's law, X2 impedance [0.5 ouput power(actual maybe 0.7-0.8)
> ...


----------



## matt62485 (Jun 7, 2008)

^^ i understand all of that. it still didnt fully answer what i was asking, unless i misinterpreted the data somewhere. oh well.


----------



## msmith (Nov 27, 2007)

Booger said:


> Manville,
> 
> Thanks for the $1100.00 dollar price point!! Nice new lineup for 2009.


So everybody knows, "Booger" is Kent Daigle and works for the Alpine rep in Louisiana.


----------



## msmith (Nov 27, 2007)

t3sn4f2 said:


> Manville,
> 
> At what impedance do you estimate that rips downs shifts to its second stage at. Say its a HD600/4 bridged and I'm using it with an 8 ohm midbass that drops down to 6.2 ohms at 150Hz. Does it latch down in that impedance range thus leaving less then 300 watts for when the coil heats up to working impedance? And for when it not bridged, at what impedance do you estimate it will do the same below 4 ohms?


STEREO: The first "gear" is for 4 ohms and above per channel. It won't shift to "2nd gear" until you get close to 3 ohms, then 3rd gear at 2 ohms, and 4th gear at 1.5 ohms... anything below that (around 1 ohm) actually reduces power output to protect the amplifier.

BRIDGED: just double the above numbers: 1st gear is 8 ohms and higher, 2nd gear at around 6 ohms, third at 4 ohms, fourth at 3 ohms, protection at 2 ohms or lower.

The HD's use a more advanced system than the Slash amps. It will optimize very accurately to the actual minimum impedance. Thermal creep of the coil's DCR will not really affect things significantly.


----------



## msmith (Nov 27, 2007)

matt62485 said:


> kyheng said:
> 
> 
> > Well, you can always use ohm's law, X2 impedance [0.5 ouput power(actual maybe 0.7-0.8)
> ...


----------



## matt62485 (Jun 7, 2008)

msmith said:


> The amplifier adjusts its duty cycle depending on the load it is driving. This way it can operate at higher output voltages with higher impedance loads to maintain full design power at higher impedances.


ah hah! gotcha. thanks for the explanation. makes sense.


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

matt62485 said:


> kyheng said:
> 
> 
> > Well, you can always use ohm's law, X2 impedance [0.5 ouput power(actual maybe 0.7-0.8)
> ...


----------



## Bruneti (Oct 31, 2006)

Manville,
Thanks for taking the time to answer a bunch of questions from people you don't even know on this forum. I've read your posts on various forums over the years, and you consistently represent your company (and yourself) very well. Just wanted to say thanks for that.


----------



## matt62485 (Jun 7, 2008)

thanks everyone for the explanations and time. me = nooB. but hey, gotta learn sometime lol.


----------



## bamaster (Nov 18, 2008)

Yes, that HD 800/5 looks very appealing. My old school ways is having a hard time with the issue of so much power out of such a small package. 

Are the HD series amps considered an SQ series?


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

From my point of view, the defination of SQ is subjective.
More important is how we wanted to run it.
Some examples :
You are having a combination of HD amp teamed with Morel speakers but having a stock HU. Such system I won't say it will be a SQ setup because the details is not refined.
But with same sets of amp and speakers, teamed with some better after market Hus like Pioneer's P880RS, Alpine 9887 or Eclipse 7200 I will say it is a SQ system....


----------



## msmith (Nov 27, 2007)

bamaster said:


> Yes, that HD 800/5 looks very appealing. My old school ways is having a hard time with the issue of so much power out of such a small package.
> 
> Are the HD series amps considered an SQ series?


All I can say is that I invite you to compare their sound quality to any amplifier, of any type, at any price. They really are top-drawer.


----------



## dogstar (Jan 31, 2007)

Manville, 
I'd also like to say thanks for answering all these questions and quickly too.

I have one of my own... any chance the Canadian dealers are going to stop raping their customers? 
The small HDs are well over $1000 locally, and I can just imagine what a $1000 HD 800/5 will cost, probably $2100 at a bare minimum. I'd love to rock some JL product, but based on the HD pricing I've seen and extrapolating it to the 800/5 it's tough to justify when I can buy 3-4 Alpine/Pioneer/Kenwood digital amps for the same price.


----------



## SQram (Aug 17, 2007)

I feel your pain, the pricing here in Canada is the only thing holding me back as well, I was quoted $1700 for a stealthbox...

Have to wait until my next trip south of the border...


----------



## jeff33702 (Dec 10, 2008)

Wow. I have a 300/4v2 and a 500/1 waiting to be installed next weekend. Maybe if I squeeze them together really hard, I can get an HD800/5???  Need a beta-tester? lol


----------



## Booger (Apr 27, 2007)

msmith said:


> So everybody knows, "Booger" is Kent Daigle and works for the Alpine rep in Louisiana.


Manville,

Thanks for the "shout out"!!!

I am also 2007 "REP OF THE YEAR" AND 2008 "REP FIRM OF THE YEAR"!!!!!

Thanks again for following our LEAD!!

Tell Andy hello. Now off to SELL something.


----------



## jluv (Jan 19, 2009)

msmith said:


> All I can say is that I invite you to compare their sound quality to any amplifier, of any type, at any price. They really are top-drawer.


Confirmed. I've been using two of the 600/4s since they first came out, and just added a 750/1 a few weeks ago. I'll be adding another 750/1 within the next couple of weeks to complete my system. I'm very happy with their performance, and especially thrilled with the small footprint. I do wish they were black, but I can live with silver. 

Oh, and I agree with the others - thanks for coming on here and answering questions the way you do.


----------



## jeff33702 (Dec 10, 2008)

Booger said:


> Manville,
> 
> Thanks for the "shout out"!!!
> 
> ...



Are you kidding me??? While msmith conducts himself with tact, providing useful information to the community, YOU seem to have no class at all.

JL should be proud to have someone like msmith as the online "face" of JL on these forums. Alpine, on the other hand should be embarrassed by your statements.

Believe it or not, consumers make buying decisions based on manufacturer rep attitudes - I know I just did.


----------



## jluv (Jan 19, 2009)

jeff33702 said:


> Are you kidding me??? While msmith conducts himself with tact, providing useful information to the community, YOU seem to have no class at all.
> 
> JL should be proud to have someone like msmith as the online "face" of JL on these forums. Alpine, on the other hand should be embarrassed by your statements.
> 
> Believe it or not, consumers make buying decisions based on manufacturer rep attitudes - I know I just did.


Ouch! Maybe he was just being playful?


----------



## MMC Racing (Dec 25, 2008)

jeff33702 said:


> Believe it or not, consumers make buying decisions based on manufacturer rep attitudes - I know I just did.


Maybe a few do, but I could care less about a little online forum drama. I prefer to the let the products speak for themselves and ignore the marketing and sales people.


----------



## jeff33702 (Dec 10, 2008)

Maybe, but in poor taste. This is a public forum. If it was in a personal email, I could see it.

If that's the case, I'll edit...


----------



## msmith (Nov 27, 2007)

Booger said:


> Manville,
> 
> Thanks for the "shout out"!!!
> 
> ...


No problem... good luck this year.


----------



## dogstar (Jan 31, 2007)

jeff33702 said:


> Are you kidding me??? While msmith conducts himself with tact, providing useful information to the community, YOU seem to have no class at all.
> 
> JL should be proud to have someone like msmith as the online "face" of JL on these forums. Alpine, on the other hand should be embarrassed by your statements.
> 
> Believe it or not, consumers make buying decisions based on manufacturer rep attitudes - I know I just did.


Wow, that's one of the most drama-queeney reactions I've seen in ages.

So you are no longer willing to buy Alpine because one of their reps has a friendly relationship with a competitor rep and they were joshing around??

You sir, are Lame.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

jeff33702 said:


> Are you kidding me??? While msmith conducts himself with tact, providing useful information to the community, YOU seem to have no class at all.
> 
> JL should be proud to have someone like msmith as the online "face" of JL on these forums. Alpine, on the other hand should be embarrassed by your statements.
> 
> Believe it or not, consumers make buying decisions based on manufacturer rep attitudes - I know I just did.



Am I the only one not seeing the issue here? I for one LOVED having enthusiastic reps.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

That's just how Booger is.

Manville...so you guys can do IB subs for marine use, but still no love for the cars? I know, you can use the marine subs in the car. No one wanted the IB4s until you stopped selling them.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Exactly. I've found most of the coolest and most fun people I know don't come across well online. :shrug:


----------



## Fish Chris (Dec 14, 2008)

That's a pretty cool amp. I'd gladly recieve one as a gift 

Now before I say anything about the price, I have to admit, the MSRP on my 5ch RF Power 1000 was actually $1299 ! However, you can find them all over the place for only $500.
I'm sure one could find the JL 800/5 for less than the MSRP too..... but considering it's a brand new item, probably not much less.... maybe like $998.... and then with the fact that it's a JL product, it probably won't ever be as cheap as the $500 my amp cost me.

As for comparing wattage, mine was bench tested at 111wts x 4ch into 4ohms @.05%, and 705wts x 1ch into 2ohms @ .05% {even though all 5ch's are rated stable to 1 ohm.... producing 1400wts plus}

Peace,
Fish


----------



## jeff33702 (Dec 10, 2008)

dogstar said:


> Wow, that's one of the most drama-queeney reactions I've seen in ages.
> 
> So you are no longer willing to buy Alpine because one of their reps has a friendly relationship with a competitor rep and they were joshing around??
> 
> You sir, are Lame.


I've been on various forums since....they were invented (no Al Gore internt jokes, please!), most of which car forums. During that time, I've seen numerous bitter inuendos and head-butting between reps of similar products which maybe makes me hyper-sensitive to this type of thing. I'm a call it how I see it type of person. If the message wasn't intended the way it "read", then I applogize to both parties.



quality_sound said:


> Exactly. I've found most of the coolest and most fun people I know don't come across well online. :shrug:


Damn... I hope that includes me.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

I can't say. But I can tell that you seem to be very highly critical and judgmental, about people you've never met.


----------



## jeff33702 (Dec 10, 2008)

quality_sound said:


> I can't say. But I can tell that you seem to be very highly critical and judgmental, about people you've never met.


Let's put it in context though. When posting on forums, if you don't make youself clear, things can easily be taken the wrong way. Just as I've never met any of you, when anyone posts, they should realize that many people are reading it who have also never met them. IMO, a clear post should leave little left to interpretation...nothing to read "between the lines". With no <jk>, no  or  , it seemed pretty negative to the casual reader. The way I read it was a competitor being less than polite to another vendor in a public forum. If it was just friends poking fun, then again, I apologize...

On to the HD800/5.. I've always been told that 5-ch amps in general can cause some "sag" (I don't know the correct verbage) to the 4-ch portion when the sub channel is working hard. Is this just not true? If it is true, what about the HD800/5 combats this? I could have easily been misinformed by a shop wanting to sell me more than one amp - so if I'm 100% off here, just tell me


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

When will we start seeing the HD 800/5 in retail stores. Both online and locally?


----------



## Fish Chris (Dec 14, 2008)

Hey jeff33702, you bring up a very good question, about the 'possible' sagging of the 4 stereo channels, on a 5 ch amp. 

I started to go back to read what had been said about that "in this thread"..... but then got into the > Oh someboddies being rude..... and yada, yada. Whatev. I just don't have time for any of that crap. I'm a really friendly guy who ONLY comes here to learn.

So, I hope you don't mind, but even though it was "your original question", I'm going to start a fresh new post to discuss that.....

Peace,
Fish


----------



## jeff33702 (Dec 10, 2008)

Fish Chris said:


> Hey jeff33702, you bring up a very good question, about the 'possible' sagging of the 4 stereo channels, on a 5 ch amp.
> 
> I started to go back to read what had been said about that "in this thread"..... but then got into the > Oh someboddies being rude..... and yada, yada. Whatev. I just don't have time for any of that crap. I'm a really friendly guy who ONLY comes here to learn.
> 
> ...


Sounds good - I'll look for your post.


----------



## msmith (Nov 27, 2007)

jeff33702 said:


> On to the HD800/5.. I've always been told that 5-ch amps in general can cause some "sag" (I don't know the correct verbage) to the 4-ch portion when the sub channel is working hard. Is this just not true? If it is true, what about the HD800/5 combats this? I could have easily been misinformed by a shop wanting to sell me more than one amp - so if I'm 100% off here, just tell me


It can be true if the power supply sucks. 

In the case of the HD800/5 (or any HD) the power ratings are derived with all channels driven at the same time with 11V - 14.5V supply voltage. Stiffly regulated power supplies are good that way.


----------



## msmith (Nov 27, 2007)

ItalynStylion said:


> When will we start seeing the HD 800/5 in retail stores. Both online and locally?


They will start shipping in May... mass quantities in June/July


----------



## matt62485 (Jun 7, 2008)

if i post up 2g's can you get me one by next week? lol jk. look forward to seeing em in our local shop


----------



## msmith (Nov 27, 2007)

matt62485 said:


> if i post up 2g's can you get me one by next week? lol jk. look forward to seeing em in our local shop


Does it need to work? I have some CES display units that look really pretty! :laugh:


----------



## jeff33702 (Dec 10, 2008)

^^^!!!


----------



## Deebo16 (Nov 12, 2005)

Hey Manville, which stores in Broward do you recommend me going to pick up JL product from? I'm friends with Ken and used to deal with him only at Speaker Warehouse years ago. I've been out of car audio for a few years and don't really trust most of the stores in South Florida. Any recommendations? I'm looking at picking up the HD600/4 very soon.


----------



## 6262ms3 (Feb 27, 2008)

Speaking of regulated power supplies, I recall someone complaining about their 300/4; When driving different impedance speakers on the front and rear channels (ie: 4 ohms on 1+2, 2 ohms on 3+4) they stated that the power supply would adjust to maintain rated power on the 2 ohm load, but since all four channels share the same power supply the power dropped on the channels driving the 4-ohm load. Sorry for not describing this better, I read it a long time ago and don't even know if it was true. I'm just curious if the HD 5-channel will deliver its rated power to all channels regardless of mixed impedances on those channels?


----------



## msmith (Nov 27, 2007)

Deebo16 said:


> Hey Manville, which stores in Broward do you recommend me going to pick up JL product from? I'm friends with Ken and used to deal with him only at Speaker Warehouse years ago. I've been out of car audio for a few years and don't really trust most of the stores in South Florida. Any recommendations? I'm looking at picking up the HD600/4 very soon.


Go see Mike Dixon at Audio Logic in Hollywood (Hollywood Blvd. just west of SR 7). Tell him I sent you.


----------



## msmith (Nov 27, 2007)

6262ms3 said:


> Speaking of regulated power supplies, I recall someone complaining about their 300/4; When driving different impedance speakers on the front and rear channels (ie: 4 ohms on 1+2, 2 ohms on 3+4) they stated that the power supply would adjust to maintain rated power on the 2 ohm load, but since all four channels share the same power supply the power dropped on the channels driving the 4-ohm load. Sorry for not describing this better, I read it a long time ago and don't even know if it was true. I'm just curious if the HD 5-channel will deliver its rated power to all channels regardless of mixed impedances on those channels?


Good question. That issue only affected the 300/4. The 450/4 has independent RIPS for each channel pair.

All the HD multi-channels also have independent RIPS optimization for each channel bank. In the case of the HD800/5, the front, rear and sub channels each have their own RIPS adjustment, so this won't be an issue.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

msmith said:


> Good question. That issue only affected the 300/4. The 450/4 has independent RIPS for each channel pair.
> 
> All the HD multi-channels also have independent RIPS optimization for each channel bank. In the case of the HD800/5, the front, rear and sub channels each have their own RIPS adjustment, so this won't be an issue.


Do you have ANY idea how hard it was to squeeze that information out of JL when I was shopping for a 300/4? I mean, I damn near went insane. I SWEAR I have the email volley captured and spinning somewhere and it's LONG. Like 10 days long, NOBODY knew WTF was up. I bought an MTX, couldn't take it any longer.

That's why it's good to have you here


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

chad said:


> Do you have ANY idea how hard it was to squeeze that information out of JL when I was shopping for a 300/4? I mean, I damn near went insane. I SWEAR I have the email volley captured and spinning somewhere and it's LONG. Like 10 days long, NOBODY knew WTF was up. I bought an MTX, couldn't take it any longer.
> 
> That's why it's good to have you here


Indeed. I hate when you have to go through like 20 people just to get one that actually knows what the hell you're asking.


----------



## matt62485 (Jun 7, 2008)

msmith said:


> Does it need to work? I have some CES display units that look really pretty! :laugh:



nah not at all, ill just but a Pyle and slap it in teh case and tell em its a JL! im sure they sound the same.   

(^ most sarcastic remark ever!!!) you know im BSing

but on a serious note. looking forward to the knew line of products. im interested to see the new w0's


----------



## Deebo16 (Nov 12, 2005)

msmith said:


> Go see Mike Dixon at Audio Logic in Hollywood (Hollywood Blvd. just west of SR 7). Tell him I sent you.


You know I was actually going to say Mike too. Recommended by Kenny also. Thanks.


----------



## MIAaron (May 10, 2005)

chad said:


> Do you have ANY idea how hard it was to squeeze that information out of JL when I was shopping for a 300/4? I mean, I damn near went insane. I SWEAR I have the email volley captured and spinning somewhere and it's LONG. Like 10 days long, NOBODY knew WTF was up. I bought an MTX, couldn't take it any longer.
> 
> That's why it's good to have you here


x3

Thanks for taking the time to answer our questions.


----------



## Bruneti (Oct 31, 2006)

Manville,
Could you give details on the crossover frequencies that will be available on the HD 800/5?


----------



## msmith (Nov 27, 2007)

chad said:


> Do you have ANY idea how hard it was to squeeze that information out of JL when I was shopping for a 300/4? I mean, I damn near went insane. I SWEAR I have the email volley captured and spinning somewhere and it's LONG. Like 10 days long, NOBODY knew WTF was up. I bought an MTX, couldn't take it any longer.
> 
> That's why it's good to have you here


The information is in the 300/4's owner's manual, you know... always has been. :laugh:


----------



## msmith (Nov 27, 2007)

matt62485 said:


> nah not at all, ill just but a Pyle and slap it in teh case and tell em its a JL! im sure they sound the same.
> 
> (^ most sarcastic remark ever!!!) you know im BSing
> 
> but on a serious note. looking forward to the knew line of products. im interested to see the new w0's


You would have to fold the Pyle board in half and flatten it by running it over a couple of times... might work. :laugh:


----------



## msmith (Nov 27, 2007)

Bruneti said:


> Manville,
> Could you give details on the crossover frequencies that will be available on the HD 800/5?


Subwoofer channel: Low-Pass only, 12dB or 24dB/oct., 50-500 Hz fully variable. Also has a 30 Hz, 24dB/oct. infrasonic filter (on or off)

Front and Rear channels: High-Pass only, 12dB or 24dB/oct., 50-500 Hz fully variable

Before you flame me for the lack of bandpass capabilities and all that... have you seen how small the thing us and how much stuff is in it?


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

msmith said:


> The information is in the 300/4's owner's manual, you know... always has been. :laugh:


Then evidently the people at JL 5 years ago had a severe reading disorder, your marketing/IT department had a god complex that made your site nearly impossible to navigate without a high-speed connection, and the dealer could not find the open end of a 55 Gal drum with no lid. :mean::laugh:


----------



## msmith (Nov 27, 2007)

chad said:


> Then evidently the people at JL 5 years ago had a severe reading disorder, your marketing/IT department had a god complex that made your site nearly impossible to navigate without a high-speed connection, and the dealer could not find the open end of a 55 Gal drum with no lid. :mean::laugh:


Ok, we'll take the blame for everything. Customer is always right.


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

Tambiengabriel said:


> JL is a joke if this is the price. PDX-5 is $599. Sure you get 200 more watts from the sub but given that does the JL sound almost twice as good since it is almost twice the price?


Iv pulled the PDX out of a few cars & replaced it with the JL Audio HD amps
yes it is afew extra bucks but worth it!

I love my HD stack,


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Eh, water under the bridge 

I own JL products now, and support the purchase of them, it just took me a while to get over that. Wish they would have pointed to me to the 450/4 tho after I told them the app (simple sub/component rig, needed a 4 channel)


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Eh, water under the bridge 

I own JL products now, and support the purchase of them, it just took me a while to get over that. Wish they would have pointed to me to the 450/4 tho after I told them the app (simple sub/component rig, needed a 4 channel)


----------



## thebigjimsho (Jan 11, 2009)

chad said:


> Eh, water under the bridge
> 
> I own JL products now, and support the purchase of them, it just took me a while to get over that. Wish they would have pointed to me to the 450/4 tho after I told them the app (simple sub/component rig, needed a 4 channel)





chad said:


> Eh, water under the bridge
> 
> I own JL products now, and support the purchase of them, it just took me a while to get over that. Wish they would have pointed to me to the 450/4 tho after I told them the app (simple sub/component rig, needed a 4 channel)


Eh, a ble de ble ble de a ble ble That's all, FOLKS!!


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

The dupies just hammer me when there's a page change :blush:


----------



## Sofaking_Cody (Jan 28, 2009)

msmith said:


> Go see Mike Dixon at Audio Logic in Hollywood (Hollywood Blvd. just west of SR 7). Tell him I sent you.


If you're gonna have them do the install just make sure you schedule for a day that Mike is there. A year and a half ago when I was just getting interested in car audio I got a system installed on what I guess was a day off for him and they mucked up the tuning bad enough (A ~200 Hz LPF for the subs) that my neighbor Allen who's pretty high up in JL's marine department tuned it himself and complained to someone important. But if you can avoid that, Mike's a great guy to deal with :laugh: Although he did try to sell me what would be a relatively redundant Cleansweep.

EDIT: Then again this _is_ DIY mobile audio so I guess discussing the merits of their installation procedures is fairly pointless lol.


----------



## Bruneti (Oct 31, 2006)

msmith said:


> Subwoofer channel: Low-Pass only, 12dB or 24dB/oct., 50-500 Hz fully variable. Also has a 30 Hz, 24dB/oct. infrasonic filter (on or off)
> 
> Front and Rear channels: High-Pass only, 12dB or 24dB/oct., 50-500 Hz fully variable
> 
> Before you flame me for the lack of bandpass capabilities and all that... have you seen how small the thing us and how much stuff is in it?



Yeah, that's what I was afraid of from the pictures. Although I'm not sure if it's good or bad that you know why I'm a little dissapointed. Maybe a future "Limited Edition"?
As a matter of fact, I haven't had a good look at how small it is and how much stuff is in there. I'd gladly provide an address to ship a functional "engineering sample" to for a proper evaluation. I'll need a 13tw5 to go with it, though. 

How long do you need to recover before we give input on what we want to see from JL next year? (think Cleansweep dsp product with user adjustable EQ + Parametric, T/A, 3way or 4way Digital Crossovers, with MSRP of $499)


----------



## msmith (Nov 27, 2007)

Bruneti said:


> How long do you need to recover before we give input on what we want to see from JL next year? (think Cleansweep dsp product with user adjustable EQ + Parametric, T/A, 3way or 4way Digital Crossovers, with MSRP of $499)


I hear you.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

thehatedguy said:


> That's just how Booger is.
> 
> Manville...so you guys can do IB subs for marine use, but still no love for the cars? I know, you can use the marine subs in the car. No one wanted the IB4s until you stopped selling them.


Just use the Marine IB subs. I've done it and it was amazing. We put 3 on the rear deck of an Impala SS with a 1200 Watt Kicker amp on them and it was crazy.

Especially now that you can get them in Black. 

Jay


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Booger said:


> Manville,
> 
> Thanks for the "shout out"!!!
> 
> ...



LOL. What a clown.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Oh and just to update the thread since it wasnt mentioned...its no longer an 800/5 HD amp. Its an HD 900/5 

http://mobile.jlaudio.com/jlaudio_pages.php?page_id=273

100x4 + 500x1


I'd love to see a 6 channel version of these. Maybe a 75x4 + 150x2 since it corresponds with the old 300/4 & 300/2 packages?
Would be perfect for 3 way active setups. ESPECIALLY if they can give us a defeatable or "full" range crossover setting option.
(wink wink)


----------



## Maddman (Dec 20, 2008)

anyone knows if these have shipped, yet? I would like to demo one.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

I *heard* we were supposed to get some like this week or next, but now it looks like it will be later...I'm interested too...

Jay


----------



## phantomtides (Nov 11, 2008)

Any updates? The JL site still says "June 2009" and I'm pretty sure one of those 900/5 monsters has my name on it.


----------



## sublime_ac (Jun 30, 2009)

That 900/5 looks like a GREAT single amp solution.. But I'd rather run an Arc KS125.4 and KS500.1 for much less money.


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

sublime_ac said:


> That 900/5 looks like a GREAT single amp solution.. But I'd rather run an Arc KS125.4 and KS500.1 for much less money.


Not me!


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Those Arc amps would be over $1000. The JL will have a street price below that, for sure. Even though it's suggested retail is like $1100 or so, nobody in they're right mind pays that.

Jay


----------



## sublime_ac (Jun 30, 2009)

I paid $600 for those arc amps.. Guess my pricing might have something to do with my decision making..


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

JayinMI said:


> Those Arc amps would be over $1000. The JL will have a street price below that, for sure. Even though it's suggested retail is like $1100 or so, nobody in they're right mind pays that.
> 
> Jay



You're on crack. RETAIL is something like $329 and $349. If you pay over a grand you're being boned by every person in that shop. And dry at that.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

quality_sound said:


> You're on crack. RETAIL is something like $329 and $349. If you pay over a grand you're being boned by every person in that shop. And dry at that.


hmm there on ebay for more than that


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

There are Mini's on eBay? Fred must be slacking. Arc HAMMERS eBay vendors that sell their gear as well as terminate the dealer that sold it to the eBay vendor.


----------



## SPAZ (Jan 7, 2009)

I saw the HD750/1 at a shop last week and I was impressed. a HD1200/1 should be phenomenal. Btw, the HD750 is very similar to the Alpine PDX line. Almost identical in size. I don't know which one would be better but they both looked impressive. I was surprised to see how small they are for their rated power.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

quality_sound said:


> There are Mini's on eBay? Fred must be slacking. Arc HAMMERS eBay vendors that sell their gear as well as terminate the dealer that sold it to the eBay vendor.


ARC AUDIO KS125.4 MINI AMP NEW 4CH 500 WATT AMPLIFIER - eBay (item 110407816170 end time Jul-26-09 16:46:37 PDT)


ARC AUDIO KS500.1 MINI AMP NEW 1CH 1000 W MAX AMPLIFIER - eBay (item 130315262172 end time Jul-26-09 16:46:35 PDT)


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

Fred Cut off on of the venders I know of..
I asked already..

The amps would cost $968.94 or so



BeatsDownLow said:


> ARC AUDIO KS125.4 MINI AMP NEW 4CH 500 WATT AMPLIFIER - eBay (item 110407816170 end time Jul-26-09 16:46:37 PDT)
> 
> 
> ARC AUDIO KS500.1 MINI AMP NEW 1CH 1000 W MAX AMPLIFIER - eBay (item 130315262172 end time Jul-26-09 16:46:35 PDT)


----------



## Insane01VWPassat (May 12, 2006)

BeatsDownLow said:


> ARC AUDIO KS125.4 MINI AMP NEW 4CH 500 WATT AMPLIFIER - eBay (item 110407816170 end time Jul-26-09 16:46:37 PDT)
> 
> 
> ARC AUDIO KS500.1 MINI AMP NEW 1CH 1000 W MAX AMPLIFIER - eBay (item 130315262172 end time Jul-26-09 16:46:35 PDT)



The last 2 people who ordered them from ebay never got them and woofers etc attempted to do the bait and switch on both of them..... actually jsut terminated another dealer today for selling to those idiots... 

cheers..


----------



## Insane01VWPassat (May 12, 2006)

sublime_ac said:


> I paid $600 for those arc amps.. Guess my pricing might have something to do with my decision making..


if bought on EBAY or thru woofers or any other place on the net.... NO WARRANTY!!!! Sorry...

Here is the intro statement about buying unauthorized...

"-Unauthorized dealer and Third Party Internet Sales Warning Notice!!!- 
In our continued commitments to our customers and dealers alike Arc Audio does not have ANY authorized Third Party online or internet retailers! 

Arc Audio does not authorize the purchase of any Arc Audio brand of speakers, subwoofers, amplifiers or processors from ANY online retail or EBay store except thru the ARC Audio online retail store located at Arc Redirect. Products not purchased through an Arc Audio authorized brick and mortar store front location or thru our online dealer fulfillment store at Arc Redirect will not be covered by Arc Audio under warranty and will not be repaired or replaced without applicable charges to the customer!


For Detailed Information on Unauthorized Internet Sales and Unauthorized Dealers -Click Here "


or you can visit here for all of the little details...

Untitled Document

I know JL feels the same way and does some enforcement as well.... all I can say.. is if you buy it cheap and unauthorized.... then you do so at your own risk!!! that goes for any product..


Cheers..


----------



## bgrishkevich (Mar 14, 2009)

sublime_ac said:


> I paid $600 for those arc amps.. Guess my pricing might have something to do with my decision making..


Just bought 2 new JL HD750's for $415 each....can't complain about JL price....This from local JL authorized dealer.


----------

